# [Digit Contest] Digit Samsung App Race Challenge



## Prabal Pratap (Mar 19, 2012)

It takes only 6 steps to be a winner. Are you Interested?

Develop an innovative S Pen App for Samsung Galaxy Note and Win Rs. 2.5 Lakh + Samsung Galaxy Note + Samsung Galaxy Tab and more...

Click here to participate.

For any technical query, please visit-Samsung App Race Forum

Regards,
Team Devworx


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 22, 2012)

S Pen App means?


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Mar 25, 2012)

Would have entered, but can't coz of exams....bah!!! It would be nice if that extendes to say may last. Is there any possibility???


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 26, 2012)

Registered for it. Let's hope I get enough time to build a good app. 

EDIT-> Is anyone here competing in this?


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 28, 2012)

I signed up. Conceptualized. Researched. Gave up when realized AVD emulator didn't support Bluetooth


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 28, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> I signed up. Conceptualized. Researched. Gave up when realized AVD emulator didn't support Bluetooth


Did your concept involved using Bluetooth along with S-Pen SDK??
Use a device for development then.


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 28, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Use a device for development then.


Ouch! 



sameer.pur said:


> Did your concept involved using Bluetooth along with S-Pen SDK??


Yes.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Mar 29, 2012)

For me the AVD emulator just drags...... it is very difficult to guess how the application will perform on an actual device... Is this happening for everyone??


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dhrubajyoti said:


> For me the AVD emulator just drags...... it is very difficult to guess how the application will perform on an actual device... Is this happening for everyone??



it used to happen in my old laptop. But i bought a new laptop(details down) and it starts only in 1 min and works 95% like a real device.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Mar 29, 2012)

ohm.patel1 said:


> it used to happen in my old laptop. But i bought a new laptop(details down) and it starts only in 1 min and works 95% like a real device.



mine is a i3 370M @ 2.4GHz, 8GB Dual-Channel DDR3 RAM, 1 GB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 550v... i am still wondering


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

AVDs lags even on i7 sometimes. There are a few tricks you can use to speed it up.


> Use option -       'partition-size 512'      in your run configurations. It will make sure that your AVD device's internal memory is 512 MB, replace 512 with your number of choice. It speeds up you app installation to emulators also.
> 
> Use lower resolutions whenever you can. It will also speed up AVD. Also if you don't need to use the latest API emulators i.e. 4.0 or 2.3.3, stick to 2.2 emulators. they perform better.


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 30, 2012)

Eh, what the heck. I entered anyway with a simple app. Sigh. -_-"


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 30, 2012)

You submitted the app?


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, thought would incremental update it (was wrong lol). Didn't have a device to test on anyway.

Guilt trip (and a straight 14 hour long geek overdrive) made me do it.  Isn't the submit deadline like on April 2?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Yes, thought would incremental update it (was wrong lol). Didn't have a device to test on anyway.
> 
> Guilt trip (and a straight 14 hour long geek overdrive) made me do it.  Isn't the submit deadline like on April 2?



it will run a bit longer


> Samsung Galaxy Note App Race
> contest (“Contest”) shall run from 15th
> March, 2012 to 30th April, 2012 (both
> days inclusive of the “Program
> Period”)


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 30, 2012)

^^ That's the US version of the contest (the main one).
Indian one is ending on April 30th. 

Btw, care to share your app's market link?


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 30, 2012)

:S 
Ya sure just as they verify/certify/test/yada-yada it. Says takes ~10 days to verify. There goes my incremental updates.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 30, 2012)

Google Play is great in that case. Instantly live. 

Samsung, Amazon and Apple seems to take the review process seriously. 
But that's also a good thing. Both things has their benefits.


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 30, 2012)

And oh I almost forgot - All the best


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 4, 2012)

Another app submitted - in verification.

Big (like _really_ big) thanks to *ico* for providing the much needed bluetooth dongles in the hour of need.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> S Pen App means?



Lol...


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Apr 25, 2012)

I will submit an app in 3-4 hrs from now. Will it pass certification in time???


----------



## abhishek.130490 (May 1, 2012)

Is, it necessary to develop app using s-pen sdk, or can we develop without it. The sdk sometimes feel bit limited and explicit having features.


----------



## karthiks (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello Prabal Pratap ,

 I was submitted my spen apps on 26th July  in your website but it does not shows my apps on voting page but i got confirmation from your side 

App Name:Ellora art
AppUrl : Samsung Apps

AppName:coin
App Url:  Samsung Apps


Help me to get goodies from thinkdigit

Regards
karthik


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

